# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Γραμμές και Δρομολόγια πλοίων (Ship routes and itineraries) > Γραμμές Εξωτερικού  (international routes) >  Γραμμή Χίου - Τσεσμέ (Chios - Cesme route)

## gvaggelas

Με πολλές ελπίδες να καθιερωθεί στη γραμμή και να βρει ανταπόκριση από το επιβατικό κοινό και το μεταφορικό κλάδο το πλοίο «Κυριακή 1» ξεκίνησε την Κυριακή τα δρομολόγια του από Χίο προς Τσεσμέ, που θα εκτελούνται καθημερινά, με αναχώρηση στις 08.30πμ από τη Χίο και επιστροφή στις 18.30μμ από τον Τσεσμέ. 
Το «Κυριακή 1» πραγματοποίησε το πρώτο του δρομολόγιο προχθές με δωρεάν μετάβαση στην Τουρκία και επιστροφή, υπό τύπο γνωριμίας με το πλοίο και την διαχειρίστρια εταιρία «Αρχιπέλαγος» του Καρδαμυλίτη Γ. Ραπίτη, μεταφέροντας περίπου 350 άτομα, που ανταποκρίθηκαν στο κάλεσμα. 
Το Σάββατο το απόγευμα, παρουσία πλήθους κόσμου και των τοπικών αρχών, στο πλοίο πραγματοποιήθηκαν τα εγκαίνια με κάθε επισημότητα.  
ΑΝΑΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΛΙΤΗ, 23/5/06

----------


## DimitrisT

*Γέφυρα η Χίος για την ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία “Ege Birlik”*

πηγή : chiosnews.com

Παράλληλα ο διευθύνων σύμβουλος της Εταιρείας, είπε ότι στο αμέσως  επόμενο διάστημα η εταιρεία, θα δρομολογήσει δύο πλοία στη γραμμή Χίου-  Τσεσμέ. Πρόκειται για το γνωστό «Χίος» αλλά και το «Τσεσμέ Εξπρές», τα  οποία αγοράστηκαν από εταιρεία που πραγματοποιούσε δρομολόγια στη  Σαλαμίνα και έπειτα από μετατροπές και πλήρη ανακαίνιση θα είναι έτοιμα  το μεν «Χίος» να ξεκινήσει από σήμερα τα δρομολόγια, το δε «Τσεσμέ  Εξπρές» σε περίπου ένα μήνα.

πηγή: http://www.kounoupi.gr/koinonia/1142...ik-khios-.html

----------


## johny18

Να το βρέθηκε κι αυτό !!! 

Χωρίς τίτλο.jpg

----------


## nerohitis

Καθ' οδ'ον προς Χίο το hs Erturk περνά χαλαρά το παλιό Erturk i

----------


## sylver23

*Μεγάλες ανακατατάξεις στις γραμμές Χίου – Τσεσμέ*

----------

